# Wood Burning Stove



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey fellas,

I recently made a wood burning stove. Does anyone know of any specifications on air flow intake and exhaust. Right now I have a 4 inch hole cut for the stove pipe. I also have an air-intake with a damper. I was just curious to know if there are any specifications on the size of the air flow intake and how big of an exaust I need. I lit it the other day and had the damper wide open and it stayed lit for a little while but "seemed" to starve a little for oxygen. My first instinct is to cut a bigger air flow intake but I've seen videos of other stoves where the people barely have the intake open. This was kind of a fly-by-night project and I did it without really researching too much into a whole lot. Anyway, any info in this department would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Are you air holes above or below the fire grate? Sounds like they are above if its starving for air and dying down. I know in a bbq pit you want 1/4 to a 1/3 of the air opening below the grate to stoke the fire and the remaining above to push the heat. Idk if its the same theory for wood stoves but it may be close. Do a search for BBQ calculator. Feldons is a good one. Enter your stoves dimensions in the firebox section and see what it says for openings and exhaust sizes.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The stack should be above the house also.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Got it figured out. Once I put the stove pipe on it, it started to draw air just fine and burned for a few hours. The grate was above the air hole so it was in the right place. Gonna be nice and warm!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I had my freestanding fireplace installed, however the most inportant peice is the peice that fits above the drywall so that nothing catches on fire. Search for the proper flue setup for a stove. Also, if you have the stove that can go up to 1800 degrees, extra precaution should be taken. 

I have the high temp one and it burns you out of a room at 1200 degrees...so is only good when the ladies are not around to complain.

T/D


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Good fireplace, woodburning stove and chimney stuff can be found at this web site. I bought my entire chimney from them, used triple wall through the attic. 
http://www.northlineexpress.com/


----------

